# Компьютерные технологии > Железо (hardware) > Драйверы и прошивки BIOS >  Драйвера для Zyxel p-630s ee для WINDOWS 7

## xlive

В нете я видел много проблем с дравами под Zyxel p-630s ee.
Я решил проблему с драйверами для модема Zyxel p-630s ee под WINDOWS 7
сам неделю парился и все-таки получилось вот делюсь
Драйвер Zyxel p-630s ee для WINDOWS 7 32:
Скачать
Драйвер Zyxel p-630s ee для WINDOWS 7 64:
Скачать
32-х битные дрова пашут точно хорошо и стабильно
64-х битные дрова точно сказать не могу юзал но не долго их можоно попробовать заменить 32-х битными.
При установке желателно отключить UAC, после запуска выдаст окно с настройками, после настроек может вывести окно о том что драйвер не имеет цифровой подписи сделайте все равно установить(спросит 2 раза)
несколько минут и все, установка завершена.
P.S. работает со сборками 7000 и выше.
вот скрин в качестве доказательства:

----------

Angelochek (15.09.2011), ildar21 (16.10.2011), kgm2007 (29.10.2011), Mereke (07.12.2011), rscm (16.01.2012), seliverstov76 (30.11.2011), Slavik_74 (05.11.2011), Soltis (13.06.2012)

----------


## slava2222

ничего неполучается пожалуста подскажите как установить дравер 630

_Добавлено через 1 минуту 33 секунды_
Драйвера для Zyxel p-630s ee для WINDOWS 7  неподходят пишит что неподписанный

----------


## Yura777

c win 7,c Zyxel p-630s ee проблема!как решить,кто знает?:mad::mad:

----------


## stsergant

буду пробовать драва для win 7

----------


## slava2222

если нетрудно напиши по конкретней свою сборку Windows 7

_Добавлено через 4 минуты 42 секунды_



> В нете я видел много проблем с дравами под Zyxel p-630s ee.
> Я решил проблему с драйверами для модема Zyxel p-630s ee под WINDOWS 7
> сам неделю парился и все-таки получилось вот делюсь
> Драйвер Zyxel p-630s ee для WINDOWS 7 32:
> Скачать
> Драйвер Zyxel p-630s ee для WINDOWS 7 64:
> Скачать
> 32-х битные дрова пашут точно хорошо и стабильно
> 64-х битные дрова точно сказать не могу юзал но не долго их можоно попробовать заменить 32-х битными.
> ...


попадробней пожалуста какая у вас сборка windows 7

----------


## uree

> Я решил проблему с драйверами для модема Zyxel p-630s ee под WINDOWS 7
> сам неделю парился и все-таки получилось вот делюсь
> Драйвер Zyxel p-630s ee для WINDOWS 7 32:
> Скачать
> Драйвер Zyxel p-630s ee для WINDOWS 7 64


Не знаю как для Win7 x86, не пробовал, может "неделю парился" и что-то получилось, а вот представленный драйвер под Win7 x64 практически идентичен драйверу P630-Sx_Vista64_Driver от 25.12.2007 с офф-сайта ZyXEL, который почемуто под Win7 x64 не работает.

----------


## xlive

да это немного доработанные дрова от vista но у меня они работают а по поводу х64 я писал что гарантий дать не могу, в чем проблемараскажи подробней



> Не знаю как для Win7 x86, не пробовал, может "неделю парился" и что-то получилось, а вот представленный драйвер под Win7 x64 практически идентичен драйверу P630-Sx_Vista64_Driver от 25.12.2007 с офф-сайта ZyXEL, который почемуто под Win7 x64 не работает.

----------


## LGTT

Спасите и помогите. Я авторизовался на сайте, но именно на этой страничке мою регистрацию выбивает и Я не могу скачать драйвер для P-630s под Windows 7. Напишите пожалуйста адрес мне на почту GlebLGA@ GlebLGA@mail.ru или просто выложите её в доступном без регистрации виде, если конечно это возможно. Заранее благодарю.

----------


## uree

> по поводу х64 я писал что гарантий дать не могу, в чем проблемараскажи подробней


Error 628: The connection was terminated by remote computer before it could be completed

----------


## xlive

> Error 628: The connection was terminated by remote computer before it could be completed


в свойствах подключения есть номер который получился после настройки модема его копируешь и создаешь новое подключение (телефонное, коммутируемое) затем вставляешь туда тот номер который скопировал и еще в свойствах подключения которое получилось выбираешь устройство zyxel wan miniport вбиваешь логин  и пароль и коннектишся, ух вроде все.

----------


## uree

Цифры в строке "Номер телефона" в Свойствах подключения обозначают следующее:
VPI, VCI, PPP Encapsulation
Например, в моем случае:
1,32,3
что означает: 
VPI=1
 VCI=32
 PPPoE  LLC
Эти значения предоставляются провайдером, настроить на закладке РРР свойств WAN miniport в Диспетчере устройств





_Добавлено через 5 минут 47 секунд_
Где-то читал что возможна проблема с подключением в связи с использованием  в Win7 при конекте кодировки символом UTF-16 вместо ранен используемой UTF-8 в связи с чем посылаемый на сервер "логин" в формате UTF-16 воспринимается там как "л.о.г.и.н."

----------


## xlive

_Добавлено через 4 минуты 52 секунды_



> Цифры в строке "Номер телефона" в Свойствах подключения обозначают следующее:
> VPI, VCI, PPP Encapsulation
> Например, в моем случае:
> 1,32,3
> что означает: 
> VPI=1
>  VCI=32
>  PPPoE  LLC
> Эти значения предоставляются провайдером, настроить на закладке РРР свойств WAN miniport в Диспетчере устройств
> ...


думаю поэтому и нужно создать телефонное соединение как раз с этим номером в твоем случае 1,32,3(запятые а не точки!!)для zyxel wan miniport у меня поначалу тож нехотел че та про логин говорил со стандартным подключением, создай телефонное и попробуй еще раз, а про деспетчер усройств можешь и настроить хотя номер (1,32,3) выводится из настроек что дает провайдер

----------


## slava2222

на 86 есть

----------


## xlive

32 это и есть 86

----------


## slava2222

где можно скачать дравер x86  windows 7

----------


## xlive

на первой странице этой темы, а какая сборка?

----------


## slava2222

Русская WIN 7 7264 Black Edition x86

----------


## clevergod

Народ помогайте!
Не работают дрова на zyxel-630s в сборке 7600
в 7201 прекрасно подходили и от висты и эти. на 7600 даже на вистовских и приложеных на первой странице, идет конект на проверку пользователя и пароля, висит долго, потом обрывается с ошибками типа порт закрыт и мн. др. нет антивиря, выключены uac и firewall. помогайте кто может. хочу севен! :)

----------


## xlive

> Народ помогайте!
> Не работают дрова на zyxel-630s в сборке 7600
> в 7201 прекрасно подходили и от висты и эти. на 7600 даже на вистовских и приложеных на первой странице, идет конект на проверку пользователя и пароля, висит долго, потом обрывается с ошибками типа порт закрыт и мн. др. нет антивиря, выключены uac и firewall. помогайте кто может. хочу севен! :)


это могут пробемы с самим подключением создай телефоное впиши туда номер из адсл вабери для него zyxel wan miniport тогда может проблема решится

----------


## clevergod

> это могут пробемы с самим подключением создай телефоное впиши туда номер из адсл вабери для него zyxel wan miniport тогда может проблема решится


Не ожидал столь быстрого ответа, тем более в столь ранний час! Спасибо. Проверить могу только вечером. Завтра отпишусь! А есть ли возможность при вводе логина и пароля написать в кодировке понятной для висты ютф-8, просто тут прочитал что Se7en использует ютф-16?!

----------


## xlive

> Не ожидал столь быстрого ответа, тем более в столь ранний час! Спасибо. Проверить могу только вечером. Завтра отпишусь! А есть ли возможность при вводе логина и пароля написать в кодировке понятной для висты ютф-8, просто тут прочитал что Se7en использует ютф-16?!


про столь ранний, час восток раньше ложится и раньше встает,
а про кодировку, используй телефонное подключение там с кодировкой все в порядке, а то у меня было такоедрова встали а подключатся не хочет и еще могу ссылку на видео по утановке дров на этот модем кинуть

----------


## clevergod

> про столь ранний, час восток раньше ложится и раньше встает,
> а про кодировку, используй телефонное подключение там с кодировкой все в порядке, а то у меня было такоедрова встали а подключатся не хочет и еще могу ссылку на видео по утановке дров на этот модем кинуть


Будь добр если несложно скажи какие драва у тя встали, версию. и если не сложно можно и ролик в студию.

----------


## xlive

> Будь добр если несложно скажи какие драва у тя встали, версию. и если не сложно можно и ролик в студию.


дрова я имел в виду модем и минипорт и все ,а ролик архив вести 6м после рапаковки полгига    http://letitbit.net/download/9615.98...8/123.rar.html

----------


## clevergod

> дрова я имел в виду модем и минипорт и все ,а ролик архив вести 6м после рапаковки полгига    http://letitbit.net/download/9615.98...8/123.rar.html


за ролик спасибо большое! я имел ввиду драва на этот модем какие ставил?! если у тя такой же модем конечно!

----------


## xlive

> за ролик спасибо большое! я имел ввиду драва на этот модем какие ставил?! если у тя такой же модем конечно!


дрова вначале этой темы

----------


## clevergod

> дрова вначале этой темы


Ролик супер. спасибо за помощь. вечером проверю.

_Добавлено через 19 часов 22 минуты 38 секунд_



> дрова вначале этой темы


День добрый. Ничерта не получилось. так же, ошибка если мне не изменяет память 628 или что-то в этом духе. переустановил даже сборку другую, так же. делал все по ролику.

----------


## xlive

> Ролик супер. спасибо за помощь. вечером проверю.
> 
> _Добавлено через 19 часов 22 минуты 38 секунд_
> 
> 
> День добрый. Ничерта не получилось. так же, ошибка если мне не изменяет память 628 или что-то в этом духе. переустановил даже сборку другую, так же. делал все по ролику.


А какая сборка? эти дрова работали со сборками: 7000, 7057, 7068(долго сидел), 7100RC. с последней возникали проблемы но в целом все решаемо.

----------


## clevergod

> А какая сборка? эти дрова работали со сборками: 7000, 7057, 7068(долго сидел), 7100RC. с последней возникали проблемы но в целом все решаемо.


Из моего первого сообщения:
---
Не работают дрова на 630s в сборке 7600 
Народ помогайте!
Не работают дрова на zyxel-630s в сборке 7600
в 7201 прекрасно подходили и от висты и эти. на 7600 даже на вистовских и приложеных на первой странице, идет конект на проверку пользователя и пароля, висит долго, потом обрывается с ошибками типа порт закрыт и мн. др. нет антивиря, выключены uac и firewall. помогайте кто может. хочу севен! 
---
а Если точнее вот моя сборка
MICROSOFT WINDOWS 7 ULTIMATE 7600.16385 RTM X86
и такая же со взора правдо самосборка русская от василя.
на обоих одинаково...

_Добавлено через 13 минут 28 секунд_



> Сообщение от xlive
> 
> 
> А какая сборка? эти дрова работали со сборками: 7000, 7057, 7068(долго сидел), 7100RC. с последней возникали проблемы но в целом все решаемо.


в последней какие проблемы возникли и как они у тя решились, если не сложно подскажи.

----------


## xlive

> Из моего первого сообщения:
> ---
> Не работают дрова на 630s в сборке 7600 
> Народ помогайте!
> Не работают дрова на zyxel-630s в сборке 7600
> в 7201 прекрасно подходили и от висты и эти. на 7600 даже на вистовских и приложеных на первой странице, идет конект на проверку пользователя и пароля, висит долго, потом обрывается с ошибками типа порт закрыт и мн. др. нет антивиря, выключены uac и firewall. помогайте кто может. хочу севен! 
> ---
> а Если точнее вот моя сборка
> MICROSOFT WINDOWS 7 ULTIMATE 7600.16385 RTM X86
> ...


судя по всему к каждой сборке свой подход я солью 7600 и по калдую завтра отпишусь

----------


## clevergod

> судя по всему к каждой сборке свой подход я солью 7600 и по калдую завтра отпишусь


ок, буду ждать! если вдруг получится, в г.алматы казахстан - пиво с меня! ;)

----------


## hosten

У меня тоже этот горе-модем. Провайдер - укртелеком. Ошибка тоже 628.. Пока парюсь..

UPD
Просидел около часа - результата 0... Как была 628, так и осталась.

----------


## xlive

> У меня тоже этот горе-модем. Провайдер - укртелеком. Ошибка тоже 628.. Пока парюсь..
> 
> UPD
> Просидел около часа - результата 0... Как была 628, так и осталась.


назови свою сборку я сегодня буду работать с сборкой 7600 попытаюсь из нее ченить выдавить

_Добавлено через 6 часов 3 минуты 21 секунду_
я взял сборку семерки 7600 от василия и установил дрова все встало без проблем кидаю видео
http://letitbit.net/download/0139.0d.../1234.rar.html

----------


## hosten

MICROSOFT.WINDOWS.7.ULTIMATE.7600.16385.RTM.X86.RE  TAIL.RUSSIAN.DVD-WZT
Делал всё как на видео..

_Добавлено через 1 минуту 33 секунды_
Я так понял что это ещё зависит от самого провайдера..

----------


## xlive

> MICROSOFT.WINDOWS.7.ULTIMATE.7600.16385.RTM.X86.RE  TAIL.RUSSIAN.DVD-WZT
> Делал всё как на видео..
> 
> _Добавлено через 1 минуту 33 секунды_
> Я так понял что это ещё зависит от самого провайдера..


конечно, ну и как результат?

----------


## hosten

Минуту висит на проверке логина и пасса, и ошибка 628

----------


## xlive

у меня без проблем все подключается и работает

----------


## slava2222

здраствуйте все перепробывал ничего неполучается неделю менял модемы все безрезультатно хотел бы решить эту проблему с ос  Windows 7 BUILD 7264 Black Edition SPA RTM X86 DVD RUSSIAN  очень классная сборка может у вас что нибудь получится жду ответа

_Добавлено через 2 минуты 44 секунды_
MICROSOFT.WINDOWS.7.BUILD.7264.WIN7_RTM.X86

----------


## xlive

> здраствуйте все перепробывал ничего неполучается неделю менял модемы все безрезультатно хотел бы решить эту проблему с ос  Windows 7 BUILD 7264 Black Edition SPA RTM X86 DVD RUSSIAN  очень классная сборка может у вас что нибудь получится жду ответа
> 
> _Добавлено через 2 минуты 44 секунды_
> MICROSOFT.WINDOWS.7.BUILD.7264.WIN7_RTM.X86


на страницах этой темы есть пара видеороликов по установке драйверов может скачать и просмотреть рекомендую первый ролик

----------


## hosten

.....

----------


## TeSp

> Минуту висит на проверке логина и пасса, и ошибка 628


такая же ошибка. дрова из первого поста. х32
как быть?

----------


## slava2222

Windows 7 BUILD 7264 Black Edition SPA RTM X86 DVD RUSSIAN  ничего неполучается

----------


## morozik

добрый вечер народ.помогите поставил дрова Х 32 с первой страницы, не помогло пишет 628 ошибку. ставлю по видеоролику выдает 619 ошибку.сборка Windows 7 build 7600.16385 Official RTM x86 RUS

----------


## hosten

Какие провайдеры у вас?

----------


## clevergod

> Какие провайдеры у вас?


У меня лично Казахтелеком, Мегалайн. Драйверов накачал на этот модем нереальное кол-во. некоторые вообще не встают, те что вистовские и указаные на первой странице - ставятся нормально, но 628 как была так и бесит до сих пор.

_Добавлено через 2 минуты 24 секунды_



> назови свою сборку я сегодня буду работать с сборкой 7600 попытаюсь из нее ченить выдавить
> 
> _Добавлено через 6 часов 3 минуты 21 секунду_
> я взял сборку семерки 7600 от василия и установил дрова все встало без проблем кидаю видео
> http://letitbit.net/download/0139.0d.../1234.rar.html


Ролик то понятен, у тебя "пров" кто? у меня мегалайн казахстанский - результат 0-!. драйвера свой зажми и кинь куданить еще раз, прям как на ролике которые.

----------


## TeSp

так и не удалось никому подключиться?

*xlive*, а ты драйвера на голую систему устанавливал? может какие-то настройки изменял? в администрировании или в брандмауэре, например?

----------


## xlive

мой првайдер мегаллайн казахстан, иногда тоже не с первого раза подключается и вылазит та самая ошибка 628 попробуйте несколько раз, дрова ставил на голую систему а брандмауэр вообще отключил

----------


## TeSp

наверное, всё же придётся ждать официальных дров

----------


## xlive

я продолжаю колдовать так что может быть "оф" дрова появятся раньше

----------


## TeSp

*xlive*, а что нибудь нового наколдовал? Выкладывай, протестируем.

----------


## xlive

есть одна мысля, если помнишь при установке там есть типа PPPoE, PPPoA и Bridge,
 так вот етот бридж можно использовать после установки подключится сетевое подключение (может несколько минут), потом создашь подключение к высокоскоростному каналу запрашивающее имя поль зователя и  пароль и подключаешся вроде все паюзай, несколько дней меня не будет поэтому буду молчать

----------


## BiggieB

У меня тоже ошибка 628, уже запарился искать дрова, для висты встали, не подключается, здесь поставил тоже самое... Мегалайн =))

----------


## TeSp

> есть одна мысля, если помнишь при установке там есть типа PPPoE, PPPoA и Bridge,
>  так вот етот бридж можно использовать после установки подключится сетевое подключение (может несколько минут), потом создашь подключение к высокоскоростному каналу запрашивающее имя поль зователя и  пароль и подключаешся вроде все паюзай, несколько дней меня не будет поэтому буду молчать


неа. не получилось. исходящий трафик идёт, а входящий вообще нет. и пишет ошибку устройства.

----------


## clevergod

> мой првайдер мегаллайн казахстан, иногда тоже не с первого раза подключается и вылазит та самая ошибка 628 попробуйте несколько раз, дрова ставил на голую систему а брандмауэр вообще отключил


я тоже ставил на обсолютно чистую винду, фаер выключал, юак в моей сборке по дефолту выключен. антивирей нету.

_Добавлено через 3 минуты 1 секунду_



> я продолжаю колдовать так что может быть "оф" дрова появятся раньше


А вот это врядли. вот мне с зикселя пришел ответ:
Здравствуйте, Станислав.
К сожалению, в данный момент часть наших usb и pci адаптеров не работает с новой системой. Это связано с невозможностью тайваньских разработчиков поддерживать данную ОС на всех этапах ее тестирования. По их словам, поддержка возможна после финального релиза системы. В данном плане мы целиком от них зависим, поэтому никак не можем повлиять на этот процесс.
Пожалуйста, подпишитесь на бюллетень обновлений на zyxel.ru. Как только новый драйвер будет выпущен, вы получите сообщение на электронную почту.
Спасибо за понимание.
С уважением, Служба технической поддержки ZyXEL.

----------


## xlive

но у меня модем работает
можно еще покавырятся в самом подключении я думаю там вся проблема

----------


## TeSp

> По их словам, поддержка возможна после финального релиза системы.


наверное, они не в курсе, что это уже произошло.
*clevergod*, ты пробовал способ с поста #50?

----------


## clevergod

> наверное, они не в курсе, что это уже произошло.
> *clevergod*, ты пробовал способ с поста #50?


по поводу это уже произошло - в продаже появиться только в октябре месяце.
по поводу поста #50 - 
я там ниче не понял кроме того что надо использовать бридж.

----------


## xlive

мегалйнеры, казахтелеком кто из вас живет в шымкенте

----------


## hosten

> А вот это врядли. вот мне с зикселя пришел ответ


Тоже спрашивал) Пришёл точно такой-же ответ..

----------


## zaparogec

Всем Салам!! Да проблема... у меня тоже мегалайн)))
сборка WINDOWS 7 BUILD 7264.0.090622-1900_x86
Устанавливаю драйвера... сначала все норм, а на Регестрации компьютера в сети зависает и вылазиет ощибка!! номер ощибки не помню!

----------


## mmxkz

тоже мегалайн, тоже этот долбанный можем, таже ошибка...
Завтра буду колдовать... хатю семёрку...
кстати на ранних сборках модем отлично пахал из под вистовских официальных дров...

----------


## hosten

у меня не пахал ни на бете, ни на РЦ и ни на ртм...

----------


## TeSp

какие новости? или всё по старому?

----------


## clevergod

> какие новости? или всё по старому?


Как я понимаю придется ждать оф. дров.!!! ;)

----------


## zaparogec

> Как я понимаю придется ждать оф. дров.!!! ;)


Походу когда мы дождемся оф дров... таких модемов не останется!!:rolleyes:

----------


## xlive

я тут еще кое-что наколдовал теперь модем работает в режиме "Bridged" установка показана на ролике http://letitbit.net/download/4996.40...2/234.rar.html мегалайнерам точно следовать настройкам, а абонентам других провайдеров вставлять свои, этот способ установки протестирован на сборках 7100, 7600 дрова ставились на голую систему, не забываем отписываться о результатах

----------


## zaparogec

> я тут еще кое-что наколдовал теперь модем работает в режиме "Bridged" установка показана на ролике http://letitbit.net/download/4996.40...2/234.rar.html мегалайнерам точно следовать настройкам, а абонентам других провайдеров вставлять свои, этот способ установки протестирован на сборках 7100, 7600 дрова ставились на голую систему, не забываем отписываться о результатах


Спасибо!! буду пробовать!!!:drinks:

----------


## clevergod

> я тут еще кое-что наколдовал теперь модем работает в режиме "Bridged" установка показана на ролике http://letitbit.net/download/4996.40...2/234.rar.html мегалайнерам точно следовать настройкам, а абонентам других провайдеров вставлять свои, этот способ установки протестирован на сборках 7100, 7600 дрова ставились на голую систему, не забываем отписываться о результатах


Уважаемый XLIVE! Попробую конечно вечером в бридж. У меня к тебе остался последний вопрос: ты когда дрова ставиш - у тя модем воткнут?

----------


## xlive

конечно воткунт

----------


## clevergod

> конечно воткунт


Просто у меня когда модем воткнут появляется в устройствах неизвестное устройство, когда дрова ставиш - появляется usb adsl modem и в сетевых zyxel p-630s. но при этом при всем неизвестное устройство не пропадает в устройствах - вот такой вот каламбур. модем вытаскиваеш - пропадает и usb модем и неизвестное устройство и zyxel p-630s. в комп воткнуты только клава и мышка!

----------


## xlive

долго сборку юзаешь?

----------


## clevergod

> долго сборку юзаешь?


Свою? 7600 которая? как только на "взоре" вышла сразу же. уже месяца 2. Если ты о том что она "замусорилась" - я 4 раза ставил с нуля.

----------


## xlive

> Свою? 7600 которая? как только на "взоре" вышла сразу же. уже месяца 2. Если ты о том что она "замусорилась" - я 4 раза ставил с нуля.


тогда попробуй отключить еси конечно это не повлияет на работу иодема или просто не обращай внимания

----------


## clevergod

> тогда попробуй отключить еси конечно это не повлияет на работу иодема или просто не обращай внимания


что отключить то? модем сам? че то я не пойму к чему ты клониш.

----------


## zaparogec

Спасибо! все супер, интернет подключил!!

----------


## clevergod

> Спасибо! все супер, интернет подключил!!


Подключил через бридж? драва с этого сайта ставил?
Народ когда Вы находите причину и устранение ее - будьте добры вещать в "массы". или zaparogec ты подтверди факт работоспособности метода xlive по бриджу! а xlive как автор поста соберет все в один пакет - и ролик 234.rar и драва для x86 и x64 по копмлектации и выложит на тот-же летебит. просто если метод рабочий, народу только нашедшему будет проще ориентироваться! и лишние ответы можно тоже поудалять, а то развели на 8 страниц вопросов. Если не сложно конечно! :)

----------


## xlive

> что отключить то? модем сам? че то я не пойму к чему ты клониш.


 я имею в виду то неизвестное устройство которое вылазит, можешь сделать скрин?

----------


## clevergod

> я имею в виду то неизвестное устройство которое вылазит, можешь сделать скрин?


могу, но завтра тогда уже

----------


## zaparogec

ВСе хорошо работает!! подключился через Бридж! Дрова взяты отсуда 32-х битные!!!
Сборка Семерки: 
7600.16385.090713-1255_x86fre_client_ru-ru_OEM_Ultimate-GRMCULFREO_RU_DVD-ZUKO
Спасибо за ролик 234!!
Эту сборку можно скачать с БТР.КЗ на других Казахстанских файлообменниках тоже естЬ!!!

----------


## clevergod

> ВСе хорошо работает!! подключился через Бридж! Дрова взяты отсуда 32-х битные!!!
> Сборка Семерки: 
> 7600.16385.090713-1255_x86fre_client_ru-ru_OEM_Ultimate-GRMCULFREO_RU_DVD-ZUKO
> Спасибо за ролик 234!!
> Эту сборку можно скачать с БТР.КЗ на других Казахстанских файлообменниках тоже естЬ!!!


А по PPPoE точно не работало?

----------


## zaparogec

> А по PPPoE точно не работало?


У меня нет... при PPPoE вис при Регестрации компьютера в сети!!

----------


## clevergod

> У меня нет... при PPPoE вис при Регестрации компьютера в сети!!


Вис в каком смысле? при аутентификации выдавало ошибку или тупо комп зависал?

----------


## zaparogec

> Вис в каком смысле? при аутентификации выдавало ошибку или тупо комп зависал?


Комп зависает... висит около минуты.... и вылазиет ошибка 720!

----------


## hosten

*xlive*, спасибо большое! По последнему ролику всё отлично подрубилось!

----------


## TeSp

*clevergod*, попробуй по последнему способу установить на свежеустановленную систему. только что переустановил и всё замечательно работает. сейчас из семёрки пишу.
*xlive*, Спасибо!!!

----------


## clevergod

xlive доброе утро! Действительно по бриджу деуствующий метод! спасибо за подсказку. + тебе! подправь весь свой пост (это для новичков) чтобы не искать долго ролик 234... Спасибо!

----------


## xlive

> xlive доброе утро! Действительно по бриджу деуствующий метод! спасибо за подсказку. + тебе! подправь весь свой пост (это для новичков) чтобы не искать долго ролик 234... Спасибо!


Если я как нибудь да алматы доберусь не забывай с тебя пиво

----------


## clevergod

> Если я как нибудь да алматы доберусь не забывай с тебя пиво


Не вопрос.! :yes:

----------


## wmp

Вот что с бриджем, все как в ролике создается подключение, даже подключается к провайдеру.... но инет не пашет.Т.е соединение есть - а фактически инета нет. :(

----------


## xlive

> Вот что с бриджем, все как в ролике создается подключение, даже подключается к провайдеру.... но инет не пашет.Т.е соединение есть - а фактически инета нет. :(


проверь настройки файервола, а какая сборка?

----------


## clevergod

> Вот что с бриджем, все как в ролике создается подключение, даже подключается к провайдеру.... но инет не пашет.Т.е соединение есть - а фактически инета нет. :(


Firewall - сдесь точно нипричем, ты не убирал в обоих соединениях галочки напротив ipv6? у тебя оба активных соединения? проверь все настройки внимательно. Работает этот метод сто пудов! проверено как минимум на 3 своих компах!

_Добавлено через 2 минуты 44 секунды_



> проверь настройки файервола, а какая сборка?


Xlive - Доброе утро!
Заметил такую байдовину, если на одном из соединений убрать галку ipv6 - конекта нет, ошибка атентификации. ошибка 650 чтоли. С чем связано не пойму.

----------


## wmp

> Firewall - сдесь точно нипричем, ты не убирал в обоих соединениях галочки напротив ipv6? у тебя оба активных соединения? проверь все настройки внимательно. Работает этот метод сто пудов! проверено как минимум на 3 своих компах!
> 
> _Добавлено через 2 минуты 44 секунды_
> 
> 
> Xlive - Доброе утро!
> Заметил такую байдовину, если на одном из соединений убрать галку ipv6 - конекта нет, ошибка атентификации. ошибка 650 чтоли. С чем связано не пойму.



Фаервол выкл. Ipv6 выкл но тестил и с вкл. версия RTM.:(

----------


## andead

у меня тоже получилось подключиться через бридж, как в ролике 234.avi

----------


## Ssinsuurul

ни один из вышеописанных методов не подошел. порылся в инете нашел решение!

Несколько шагов к инету:
установить P-630S_Vista_V1.0.C0скачать P-630-S1_Vista_Driverраспаковать архив в установленную папкуВ следующих "INS" файлах заменить VPI и VCI на нужное:
(помоему тут можно только в одном изменить, потом в опциях его выбрать)Bridge(LLC)Bridge(VCMUX)PPPoA(LLC)PPPoA(VCMUX)PPPoE(LLC)PPPoE(VCMUX)создать высокоскоростное подключение, ввести логи пароль и все работает :yes:
у меня Windows 7 Ultimate RTM Build 7600.16385 x86 Russian OEM DVD

----------


## John Doe

странное чтото у меня творится... запустил установку один раз вылезло окошко о неподписаном драйвере, потом вылазиет окно "Для завершения установки следует подключить АДСЛ-модем" ОК.. фишка в том что модем подключен!!! в диспетчере задач определен как ADSL Modem USB, также есть неизвестное устройство. помогите плиз

7600.16385.090713-1255_*x64*fre_client_ru-ru_OEM_Ultimate-GRMCULXFREO_RU_DVD

----------


## xlive

> странное чтото у меня творится... запустил установку один раз вылезло окошко о неподписаном драйвере, потом вылазиет окно "Для завершения установки следует подключить АДСЛ-модем" ОК.. фишка в том что модем подключен!!! в диспетчере задач определен как ADSL Modem USB, также есть неизвестное устройство. помогите плиз


судя по всему ты до этого пытался установить дрова от ХР, теперь только переустановка винды поможет потом воткнешь дрова на чистую систему

----------


## John Doe

*xlive*, ужс какой... а чо никак больше их снести нельзя? неохото мне чото все переставлять опять :(

----------


## xlive

у меня не получалось, а в переустановке нет ничего страшного сам кучу софта ставлю когда ХР была вобще каждые две недели переустанавливал

----------


## Dante08

Я тоже с КЗ и у меня тот же самый p-630s ee.Поставил вот эту винду *Microsoft Windows 7 Enterprise RTM x86 Volume OEM Russian by WZT* хз какой сборки по-моему 7600 скачал с казторки.Как тока поставил винду сразу начал уст дрова на модем *P-630S_Vista_1.0C* с сайта zyxela.При подкл ошибка 628 потом я снёс дрова пост занаво только в настр выбрал готовые наш мегалайн при подкл стала ошибка 619.Потом я попробовал через ролик 234 в настройках поставил bridge дрова установились всё ок начал создавать высокоскоростное там всё ввёл и в конце при проверки вылазиет уже *651 модем или другое устройство сообщило об ошибке* попробовал метод с заменой файлов всё равно вылетает ошибка.Что делать кто может подсказать отпишитесь плиз или кто нить асю свою напишите там всё перетрём.

----------


## dadly

> *xlive*, ужс какой... а чо никак больше их снести нельзя? неохото мне чото все переставлять опять :(


Конечно можно, переустановка нужна только в крайних случаях и когда мало знаний (сорри если кого задел). Короче, думаю ЭТО тебе поможет.

С Уважением ваш comandante.

----------


## John Doe

*dadly*, не помогло ни переустановка, ни чистка через СМД... "Для завершения установки следует подключить модем"

----------


## John13

у меня драйвер ставится нормально (P-630S_Vista_1.0C_rebuild) и подключается нормально в W7.7600 RTM. Вот только входящая скорость нормальная, а исходящая - низкая, т.е. перезагружаюсь, захожу в висту - исходящая скорость нормальная, а в семерке очень низкая. Мне исходящая скорость нужна потому что я торрент трекерами пользуюсь.
Никто эту проблему не решал?

----------


## clevergod

> у меня драйвер ставится нормально (P-630S_Vista_1.0C_rebuild) и подключается нормально в W7.7600 RTM. Вот только входящая скорость нормальная, а исходящая - низкая, т.е. перезагружаюсь, захожу в висту - исходящая скорость нормальная, а в семерке очень низкая. Мне исходящая скорость нужна потому что я торрент трекерами пользуюсь.
> Никто эту проблему не решал?


Ну что ты хочеш от еще не вышедшей в продажу оси у нас?! Дрова на зикселе еще не вышли, а по сути сдесь все бились только за то чтобы вообще нет заработал!

----------


## qwerty51

xlive ты реально мастер спс за дрова):):):):yes::yes::D:D

----------


## Zaushka19

Спасибо вам огромное!!!!!!! Если бы не вы я бы уже снесла 7 винду!!! Модем работает под Бридж))))))))

----------


## 31159

> в свойствах подключения есть номер который получился после настройки модема его копируешь и создаешь новое подключение (телефонное, коммутируемое) затем вставляешь туда тот номер который скопировал и еще в свойствах подключения которое получилось выбираешь устройство zyxel wan miniport вбиваешь логин  и пароль и коннектишся, ух вроде все.


если не сложно можно подробно описать как ты подключился к сети очень важно а то уже неделю парюсь в нете инфы почти нет или дай ссылку где описано заранее спасибо

----------


## xlive

> если не сложно можно подробно описать как ты подключился к сети очень важно а то уже неделю парюсь в нете инфы почти нет или дай ссылку где описано заранее спасибо


этот способ забудь он не всегда работает а когда работает тогда глючит вот тебе проверенный способ http://letitbit.net/download/4996.40...2/234.rar.html

----------


## 31159

Спасибо за сылочку, всё сделал как показано, появилась новая ошибка 651. На форумах про неё ничего нету, подскажите пожалуйста как дальше

----------


## MaraKZ

ууурррииии, Пацаны Рахмет вам! все работает, у меня Win 7 7600 x32, скачал драйвер который на первом посту и установил как *бридж* создал высокоскоростное подкл. и все дела, *xlive*, ты молочек!

_Добавлено через 6 часов 39 минут 52 секунды_
тут такие дела: при создании высок. подкл. надо сразу ввести имя и пороль, потому что если пропустить и потом открыть и ввести выдает ошибку 561 или 571(уже не помню)

----------


## CruelKiller

Я поставил модем так как сказано сдесь , но почему то скорость закачки снизилась , была 33.2 а стала 21.4 можно ли как нибудь её повысить И?

----------


## alex12736

Всем, кто устанавливал всё, как указано в ролике 234, на чистую систему, а инет всеравно не едет, рекомендую проверить - Центр управления сетями и общим доступом - Изменение параметров адаптера, чтоб там были отключены другие сетевые адаптеры (например интегрированные на материнке). Проверено на своей шкуре!:rolleyes:

----------


## flipper93

Автору СПАСИБО...И форуму тоже

----------


## asdtup

ПОмогите мон  меня VCI 0- VPI 40 как сделать LLC PPPoE ИИ? в 64 не дает мне настройки сомому делатьИИ?

----------


## wmp

Таки запустил. Ура!:yes: Автору СЛАВА ! Реально была проблема с встроенной сетевухой. Так что необходимо = Ставить на чистую систему с выключенной в БИОСе сетевой картой или физически выключить любые сетевые устройства.

----------


## alex12736

*wmp*, не Автору СЛАВА, а спасибо мне, нажатием соответствующей кнопочки в посте №110

----------


## bikty

Версия: 7600.16385.090713-1255 - моя Win 7, поставил такую подруге, у неё как раз таки этот проклятый зухел 630, пойдут ли у неё эти дрова?Вистовские не катят...

----------


## xlive

судя по всему у тебя уже была попытка установки дров, поэтому тебе придется перебить винду а потом ставь дрова
 вот ссылки а то старые затерялись
здесь показано как надо ставить: http://letitbit.net/download/4996.40...2/234.rar.html
а здесь что надо ставить: http://letitbit.net/download/2403.26..._7_32.exe.html
http://letitbit.net/download/4382.49..._7_64.exe.html
у самого работает стабильно. SEVEN рулит)))

----------


## Dlich

Скажите, а что делать если сетевуха встроеная? Или я че то недопонимаю?

----------


## xlive

у меня она отключена в биосе, а вобще можно в деспетчере вырубить если это влияет хотя я не замечал

----------


## Dlich

Так с этим вроде разобрался, теперь проблема другая - подключение доходит до проверки логина и пароля и выдает, что он не правильный, хотя я перепроверил кучу рази с провайдером все ок(друг на том же провайдере нормально заходит с хрюши)... Помогите плз!!!

----------


## SammoLove

Привет всем. Я смотрю это главная тема рунете по обсуждению P-630S EE в связке с Win7. Та же фигня. Полчаса устанавливал винду, и третий день устанавливаю драйвер модема. Блин, весь кайф от Windows 7 это обломало :-\

Драйвер скачал с офиц сайта, для Windows Vista x64. Думал он подойдёт на Win7 x64, и он установился без проблем. Использовал предустановку Укртелеком.ins. Система была ещё чистая. Программа ADSL ZyXel показывала, что соединение установлено, miniport и ADSL модемы включены в диспетчере устройств. Но при попытке соединиться долго идёт проверка имени пользователя и пароля, после чего выдаёт ошибки 619, 628 или 629 или другую. Что якобы удалённый компьюетер не отвечает или прервал соединение или закрыл порт. В общем, не работает под любым предлогом. Вызывал специалиста, звонил с службу поддержки Укртелеком, писал в саппорт ЯнЧуд. Ни кто не помог. Все говорят, ПРОБЛЕМА В ДРАЙВЕРЕ. Но я переустановил (удалил, перегрузился, установил, перегрузился) и всё равно не работает. Поэтому я невероятно обрадовался скачав дрова из первого поста. Тоже не пошло.

Главное, если на этом же компьютере войти в Windows XP всё соединяется за секунду и без проблем даже если неверный пароль. Все настройки в обоих системах идентичные, по умолчанию после установки.

Система: Windows 7 Максимальная 7600.x64-ru_OEM_Ultimate
Двайвер модема: P630-Sx_Vista64_Driver.zip с офсайта и тот, что качал здесь
Драйвер модема: 1.2.0.79
WAN минипорта: 1.9.0.8

В саппорте zyxel написали:



> Добрый день
> Мы ожидаем выпуска специализированных драйверов для Windows 7, а пока можно попробовать выбранными Вами драйверами.
> Проверьте настройки в соответствии со статьей: http://www.zyxel.ru/content/support/...gebase/KB-1716
> Параметры подключения полностью соответствуют параметрам провайдера?
> С уважением, Шойтова Галина Юрьевна


Да, и так я тоже делал. Перепробовал всё, в том числе делал так, как на видео 234. Ничего не заработало. Помогите, кто-нибудь советом

----------


## vicshark

Подскажите делитанту драйвер от Windows 7 подходит к  Chameleon Windows XP SP3

----------


## Cheechako

А зачем ставить драйвер от другой системы?:confused:

----------


## CruelKiller

Драйвер что в первом посте , не работает , все делаю как на видео он выдает ошибку 691 , провайдер , Авангард , Северо Западный Телеком

_Добавлено через 15 секунд_
Помогите

_Добавлено через 2 минуты 4 секунды_
Есть сетевая карта , встроенная , мне надо чтоб и интернет и сеть работали на семерке

----------


## brem

Провайдер Стрим работают на ура!!!!!!спасибо!!!

_Добавлено через 37 часов 28 минут 0 секунд_
Привет всем!!Помогите решить проблему я заметил что скорость скачки у меня упало на 100 кб когда перешел на 7 раньше на 620 качало а сейчас больше 520 не поднимаеться.. может у кого есть решениеИ

----------


## vicshark

> Chameleon Windows XP SP3


не видит моего модема

----------


## Rumata9189

драйвер встал нормально, и  интернет подключается, но очень часто отключается, можно ли как то это исправитьИ

----------


## Zabar

> При установке желателно отключить UAC, после запуска выдаст окно с настройками, после настроек может вывести окно о том что драйвер не имеет цифровой подписи сделайте все равно установить(спросит 2 раза)
> несколько минут и все, установка завершена.
> P.S. работает со сборками 7000 и выше.


Помоги, друг любезный, третий день копаюсь с Виндой 7 на ноутбуке. Установил скачанный драйвер Zyxel p-630s ee для WINDOWS 7 32: встал без проблем, в диспетчере устройств модема не видно. А что дальше, как создать соединение? Что такое UAC и с чем его едят?

----------


## xlive

> Помоги, друг любезный, третий день копаюсь с Виндой 7 на ноутбуке. Установил скачанный драйвер Zyxel p-630s ee для WINDOWS 7 32: встал без проблем, в диспетчере устройств модема не видно. А что дальше, как создать соединение? Что такое UAC и с чем его едят?


у меня один вопрос, ты до этого пытался установить драйвер. скажем от ХР?

----------


## Zabar

> у меня один вопрос, ты до этого пытался установить драйвер. скажем от ХР?


Диск стандартный к модему. С него и пытался.

----------


## xlive

так а теперь по порядку:
UAC эта та ерунда которая тебя спрашивает каждый раз можно это делать или нет но это не важно просто для удобства.
а решение своей проблемы сатри здесь:
http://forum.ruboard.ru/showpost.php...&postcount=116

----------


## alvalkus

у меня Wimdows-7 максимальная, драйвера для модема встали нормально, в диспетчере устроййств все ОК, адсл соедение есть, но связь не устанавливается, постоянная ошибка 628, уже все перепробывал, и дрова менял, и настройки - все бесполезно, что может бытьИИ:confused::confused:

----------


## xlive

> у меня Wimdows-7 максимальная, драйвера для модема встали нормально, в диспетчере устроййств все ОК, адсл соедение есть, но связь не устанавливается, постоянная ошибка 628, уже все перепробывал, и дрова менял, и настройки - все бесполезно, что может бытьИИ:confused::confused:


а ты как устанавливал в режиме Bridge или PPPoE?

----------


## Zabar

> а решение своей проблемы сатри здесь:
> http://forum.ruboard.ru/showpost.php...&postcount=116


Все сделал, а всё-равно выдаёт ошибку соединения

_Добавлено через 3 минуты 8 секунд_



> а ты как устанавливал в режиме Bridge или PPPoE?


Мой провайдер указывает на PPPoE

----------


## xlive

сделай в Bridge а то PPPoE нестабильно работает настройки теже что и для PPPoE(vpi, vci) на видео все показано.

----------


## Zabar

> сделай в Bridge а то PPPoE нестабильно работает настройки теже что и для PPPoE(vpi, vci) на видео все показано.


Всё также. У меня не появляется модем в "диспетчер устройств -- сетевые адаптеры"

----------


## alvalkus

я ставил и в Bridge и в PPPoE, все равно, соединение долго думает, затем ошибка 628!!! как-будто, что-то блокирует!!!

----------


## Zabar

*xlive*,  А не мог бы ты, уважаемый, оказать мне помощь по Скайпу (histar106)

----------


## xlive

подобных технологий не имею

_Добавлено через 1 минуту 1 секунду_
и еще перед установкой дров режиме Bridge полность удали старые дрова

----------


## Zabar

> и еще перед установкой дров режиме Bridge полность удали старые дрова






> У меня не появляется модем в "диспетчер устройств -- сетевые адаптеры"


Я в отчаянии, и убирал, и ставил, и ставил до подключения модема, и после подключения, а модем всё равно не появляется.

----------


## Ruab4ik

Дрова установились, в интернет войти могу, но при выклычении копма выдает сисий экран
  BCCode:	3b
  BCP1:	00000000C0000046
  BCP2:	FFFFF80002AF17F8
  BCP3:	FFFFF88005E5D870
  BCP4:	0000000000000000
  OS Version:	6_1_7600
  Service Pack:	0_0
  Product:	256_1
Когда дрода сносиш синий экран пропадает. В чем проблема?

----------


## xlive

> Я в отчаянии, и убирал, и ставил, и ставил до подключения модема, и после подключения, а модем всё равно не появляется.


попробуй еще раз сначала как на видео, у меня с первого раза тож не получилось

----------


## Zabar

> попробуй еще раз сначала как на видео, у меня с первого раза тож не получилось


Затык был в том, что нужно было правильно удалить дрова от XP-ки. Но правильно - это надо знать где и что убирать. Переустановил по-новому Винду 7, не ставил с диска (из комплекта модема) драйвера, установил скачанный драйвер по Вашей ссылке. Пошло без проблем. Как буд-то и не было затыка. Спасибо за помощь и общение. На ноутбуке сделал всё что мне нужно. А главное было подключение к инету.

----------


## MFerrum

Ребята, такая проблема: драйверы встали на ура (через POPoE)! Скорость скачки - отличная, а вот скорость передачи низкая до ужаса!!! Что делатьИ?

----------


## tolig

как удалить дрова от xp в виндовс 7.Проблема вот в чём сначала начал ставить дрова
от xp в результате получил синий экран,восстановил семёрку,снёс то что поставилось,ставлю дрова с первого поста под 32х 7,настраиваю параметры,а потом пишет:Перегрузите комп,чтобы правильно поставить драйвера,-перегружаю начинаю по-новой ставить пишет тоже самое -тупик,однако:confused:

----------


## xlive

> как удалить дрова от xp в виндовс 7.Проблема вот в чём сначала начал ставить дрова
> от xp в результате получил синий экран,восстановил семёрку,снёс то что поставилось,ставлю дрова с первого поста под 32х 7,настраиваю параметры,а потом пишет:Перегрузите комп,чтобы правильно поставить драйвера,-перегружаю начинаю по-новой ставить пишет тоже самое -тупик,однако:confused:


Пока известен только один проверенный способ - снести винду, а уже на свежую ставить дрова.
но можешь попробовать удалить через прогу Driver Genuis Pro, будешь так сказать первопроходцем, потом отпишишься

----------


## tolig

> Пока известен только один проверенный способ - снести винду, а уже на свежую ставить дрова.
> но можешь попробовать удалить через прогу Driver Genuis Pro, будешь так сказать первопроходцем, потом отпишишься


Снёс:Поставил поверх(вернее рядом ;)).После этого всё заработало!!!:yes:

----------


## RusL1k

Не работают дрова, ошибка 628 =( Ставил сразу на чистую систему, Build 7600.16385 GOLD RTM

----------


## xlive

> Не работают дрова, ошибка 628 =( Ставил сразу на чистую систему, Build 7600.16385 GOLD RTM


x32 или x64?

----------


## krizalis

Такое дело Провайдер Укертелеком дрова стали все норм, даже в инет заходит вот только ДСЛ отрубает ровно через минуту)))

----------


## RusL1k

> x32 или x64?


система x32

----------


## xlive

> система x32


а попытка установки дров от ХР были?

----------


## RusL1k

Нет установил систему и сразу поставил драйвера из первой ссылки.
зы xlive ты на каком билде тестировал дрова?

----------


## xlive

> Нет установил систему и сразу поставил драйвера из первой ссылки.
> зы xlive ты на каком билде тестировал дрова?


вобщем на 5-4 билдах, начиная от 7000 до 7600 который сейчас у меня и установлен, кто ставил говорят помогает отключение сетевой карты во время установки

_Добавлено через 3 минуты 28 секунд_



> Такое дело Провайдер Укертелеком дрова стали все норм, даже в инет заходит вот только ДСЛ отрубает ровно через минуту)))


http://forum.ruboard.ru/showpost.php...&postcount=116

----------


## RusL1k

> вобщем на 5-4 билдах, начиная от 7000 до 7600 который сейчас у меня и установлен, кто ставил говорят помогает отключение сетевой карты во время установки
> 
> _Добавлено через 3 минуты 28 секунд_
> 
> 
> http://forum.ruboard.ru/showpost.php...&postcount=116


говорят... Что скажешь ты? Каким образом установил дрова? про отключение сетевой карты - бред.

----------


## Googlik

Народ,выручайте. Поставил себе семерочку,скачалй дрова которые в первом сообщении на х64. Дрова поставились,но модем не определяется. Он есть как неизвестное устройство,и если на него ставить дрова через диспетчер устройств,то он выдает ошибку в памяти. Кто нить встречался с таким И

----------


## freemanf

ребята у меня семера x86, дрова у меня ставяться нормально только вот с ошибкой 628 никак не могу разобраться, кто нить решил проблему, постоянно из нета выбивает через неопределенный промежуток...

----------


## krizalis

> вобщем на 5-4 билдах, начиная от 7000 до 7600 который сейчас у меня и установлен, кто ставил говорят помогает отключение сетевой карты во время установки
> 
> _Добавлено через 3 минуты 28 секунд_
> 
> 
> http://forum.ruboard.ru/showpost.php...&postcount=116


Хоть дрова под ХР и не ставил перестраховался снес винду переустановил сделал все точь точь как в ролике но таже фигня ровно через 1 минуту и 5 секунд соединении адсл пропадает в независимости подключаюсь к инету или нет ... Сборка 7201 х32 

З.Ы

У кого укертелеком и и адсл в норме отпишитесь какая сборка, а то походу 7201 не катит  :(

----------


## xlive

> Хоть дрова под ХР и не ставил перестраховался снес винду переустановил сделал все точь точь как в ролике но таже фигня ровно через 1 минуту и 5 секунд соединении адсл пропадает в независимости подключаюсь к инету или нет ... Сборка 7201 х32 
> 
> З.Ы
> 
> У кого укертелеком и и адсл в норме отпишитесь какая сборка, а то походу 7201 не катит  :(


ты ролик смотрел?

----------


## krizalis

ролик уже на память выучил делаю все точ в точ как там) сегодня поставил сборку 7600 отрубил UAC вырубил в биосе сетевую на борту таже байда ровно через 1 минут адсл обрывается пишет сбой в линии или модем не исправен.  В ХР все пашет как по маслу ...

----------


## vit1379_zlo

Кто нибудь помогите, сделал всё как сказано ниже



> В нете я видел много проблем с дравами под Zyxel p-630s ee.
> Я решил проблему с драйверами для модема Zyxel p-630s ee под WINDOWS 7
> сам неделю парился и все-таки получилось вот делюсь
> Драйвер Zyxel p-630s ee для WINDOWS 7 32:
> Скачать
> Драйвер Zyxel p-630s ee для WINDOWS 7 64:
> Скачать
> 32-х битные дрова пашут точно хорошо и стабильно
> 64-х битные дрова точно сказать не могу юзал но не долго их можоно попробовать заменить 32-х битными.
> ...


но не появляется в сетевых адаптерах ZyXel

соединение ADSL есть а соединить с поставщиком услуг (мегалайн) не может. Кто сталкивался помогите пожалуйста я из-за этого модема не могу с XP -ки спрыгнуть. Установил Windows 7 Ultimate. Заранее спасибо!!!

----------


## xlive

как настраивал под PPPoE или Bridge?

----------


## vit1379_zlo

Настраивал и та и так, щас попробую винду переустановить, может прокатит

_Добавлено через 1 час 2 минуты 13 секунд_
*xlive* спасибо за помощь, всё пошло после переустановки винды, запустил дрова W7x32 дальше как в видео выделил бридж и всё как по маслу, передачу пока не проверял но прием хороший, нэт летает.:dance:

----------


## LEOnidUKG

Удалено.... Перезагрузка решает...

----------


## CTaCeG

Форумчане, приветствую. Также имею в наличии модем Zyxel p-630s ee. У меня такая ситуация, есть 2 компа - стационар и ноут. На стационаре стоит Win7 x32 (build 7600.16385). Долго мучался со стационаром, но набрел на сайт, сделал все по инструкции xlive, перевел в bridge - и все заработало.
То есть, насколько я понял, и я, и все присутствующие здесь смогли удачно завести инэт через сий модем только на x32 системе? На x64 кто-нибудь завел? Вопрос к тому, что собираюсь снести висту x64 с ноута и поставить Win7 x64, используя этот же модем.

----------


## xlive

х64 только на зборке 7000, а на сборке 7600 у самого возникли проблемы, будет время покалдую, сам хочу на х64 перейти

----------


## bok21

Информация к размышлению.У меня ХР и тот же модем,провайдер Мегалайн КЗ,в последние пол-года,при включении компа и загрузке системы,если в течении минуты сделать вызов, все зависает на проверке пароля и выходит 628 или 619 ошибка.Отключаешься от инета,все остальное работает нормально и никакие повторные попытки подключения не проходят.Но если сделать перезагрузку или при первом включении после загрузки ОС выждать 3-5минут,подключение проходит на ура и дальше все работает нормально.Не знаю с чем это связано,но предлагаю попробовать-может поможет

----------


## Kantuz

> Дрова установились, в интернет войти могу, но при выклычении копма выдает сисий экран
>   BCCode:	3b
>   BCP1:	00000000C0000046
>   BCP2:	FFFFF80002AF17F8
>   BCP3:	FFFFF88005E5D870
>   BCP4:	0000000000000000
>   OS Version:	6_1_7600
>   Service Pack:	0_0
>   Product:	256_1
> Когда дрода сносиш синий экран пропадает. В чем проблема?


такая же байда, win7 x64
на win7 офф дров не будет (

----------


## Schwarz

Спасибо ребята!!  Переустановил систему и все втало.  Устанавливал по видеоролику, драва взяты с первого поста 32бит.

----------


## partos24

Просьба у кого Укртелеком расписать подробнее что куда вписывать.Делал все по ролику,все равно выдает ошибку.

----------


## miumiu

Всем привет. Вот и я к вам присоединяюсь. Перепробовал все что можно. Когда выстовляю bridge вылетает ошибка 651.
Могу сказать, мало ли понадобится. 
1) Пользовался дровами от висты пол-года на вин 7, и после того как провайдер (говнолинк) сделал какие-то переподключения, инет на вин 7 накрылся :(
2) Обратился на сайт поддержки zyxel и вот печальный ответ:
*Скрытый текст*


> В вашем случае проблема может быть связана как с домолинком (тем более у них менялись настройки) так и с драйвером модема. Тем более, что на самом деле, драйвера для P-630S под Windows 7 не существует и разработчики сообщили, что поддержки для W7 не будет  Однако они рекомендуют использовать следующий алгоритм для установки в Windows 7 драйвера для Windows Vista:  1. Изменяете режим совместимости установочного файла для MS Windows Vista. Для этого Правой кнопкой по установочному .exe файлу с драйвером, выбираете «Свойства» далее вкладку «Совместимость». Ставите галку «Запускать программу в режиме совместимости» и выбираете Windows Vista.  2. Запускаете установочный файл с правами администратора. Для этого кликаете Правой кнопкой по установочному .exe файлу с драйвером, выбираете «Запуск от имени администратора» и выполняете установку.    Предварительно нужно удалить установленный ранее драйвер




По ходу дела придется менять модем :/

----------


## xlive

> Всем привет. Вот и я к вам присоединяюсь. Перепробовал все что можно. Когда выстовляю bridge вылетает ошибка 651.
> Могу сказать, мало ли понадобится. 
> 1) Пользовался дровами от висты пол-года на вин 7, и после того как провайдер (говнолинк) сделал какие-то переподключения, инет на вин 7 накрылся :(
> 2) Обратился на сайт поддержки zyxel и вот печальный ответ:
> 
> 
> По ходу дела придется менять модем :/


Если есть возможность так и сделай, лучше всего подайдет etnernet модем никаких проблем с дровами

----------


## miumiu

*xlive*, а что значит internet модем? Можешь привести пример. Ведь у меня только телефонный провод.

----------


## xlive

> *xlive*, а что значит internet модем? Можешь привести пример. Ведь у меня только телефонный провод.


не internet а ethernet разница не в интернете а в подключении к компу, он подключается к сетевой карте а не к усб

----------


## miumiu

Спасибо, разобрался.

----------


## zooffou

оказывает вон сколько нас)) владельцев 630s ee )

xlive, спасибо огромное сделал по втоему совету.

беда лишь в том что скорость скачивания сократилась вдвое... беда(

_Добавлено через 6 минут 12 секунд_


однако упала скорость скачивания вдвое.. беда..
как быть?

читал, советуют код вбить
netsh interface tcp set global autotuninglevel=disabled 
netsh interface tcp set global rss=disabled 
netsh interface tcp set global ecncapability=disable 

и галку с ipv6 убрать


..непомагагет..(

----------


## zooffou

торент качает как надо
а вот с браузером траблы.. что мозиловский даунлоэдер что д.мастер у всех скорость скачивания ничтожна мала((

ВОТС ХЭППЕНДИ

----------


## Pohuy34

Спасибо за дровишки

----------


## krizalis

Есть кто с таким же гребаным модемом провайдер укртелеком и и которого он работает на вин7 ?

----------


## Shagon

Рахмет, чел, большой РЕСПЕКТ! Все установил, как ты показал, все ПАШЕТ!!! Только скорость чуть тормознулась, а так, все ништяк!:yes:

----------


## KUTMASTA

Дрова установил. только при перезапуске(или выключении) системы вылетает синий экран.

----------


## echo

:dance:
Спасибо. Получилось.:vseok:

установил: -=WINDOWS SE7EN STYLING x86&64 2010 UPGRADE =-
Версия: 7600.16385 86&64 RU
платформа: х32

потом, на чистую винду установил: P-630S_Vista_V1.0.C0
во время установки модем был отключен, установщик(программа P-630S_Vista_V1.0.C0) сам попросил подключить модем-стандартная процедура установки модема

*подключение делал по ролику xlive  
http://letitbit.net/download/4996.40...2/234.rar.html*

xlive-ОГРОМНОЕ СПАСИБО-:drinks:

----------


## V.D.P.

*xlive*, большое спасибо! на установила на windows7  с первого раза:)))

----------


## Tekerin

Всё работает на 32-х, отлично

----------


## Noob123

Ребят проблема,все установил модем заработал!,но через 10-15 сек происходит разрыв,кнопка ДСЛ начинает заного подключаться,дома 2 компьютера,на 1 где стоит Зверь ХР все работает,на ВИНдус 7 нет,очень буду благодарен если ктонибуть поможет.

----------


## xlive

подробней пожалуйста, если можно скрин диспетчера устройств: сетевые устройства

----------


## mustanggg

спасибо? все сделал и все пашет, но почему скорость интернета маленькая?:confused:

----------


## kzr864

cпасибо, все заработало ч/з бридж:D

----------


## Ezzig

Поставил,на W7-ваш драйвер (модем-зухель),драйвер встал а модем по-прежнему не видит...
:mad:

----------


## Ezzig

здравствуйте,теперь поставил драйвер все встало,но в диспетчере устройств не прописывается как нов сетевой адаптер,и при настройке подключения тоже не может обнаружить как действующее новое оборудование..,помогите с проблемой,плиз....:mad:

_Добавлено через 28 часов 1 минуту 15 секунд_
мне кто нибудь поможет или нет ,...я думал здесь оказывают медицинскую помощь...

----------


## Noob123

У меня тупо через 15-30 сек разаединяеться((((

----------


## Серёжка

xlive 
покалдуй для х64, почитав форум я так понял что х32 норм встаёт работает, а вот х64 нужно проработать... Из форума всё перепробовал, ничего не помогает...
Вин 7 максималка х64 7600 
уж очень уже надоело переустанавливать винду "раз 20, за три дня))))))"

----------


## Серёжка

Кстати для непонятливых - Официальных дров на Вин 7 НЕ будет!!! Это так сказали в офиссе Тайваня, P-630S EE будер только в архивах, не учитывая того что он ещё досихпор продаётся во всех магазинах((((

----------


## morguss

C драйвером из первого поста встал нормально. Чтобы подключить к сети пришлось помучаться. Помогло видео http://letitbit.net/download/4996.40...2/234.rar.html. Для сети "Авангард" установил значения 0 и 35 (в клипе 0 и 40).

----------


## Серёжка

> C драйвером из первого поста встал нормально. Чтобы подключить к сети пришлось помучаться. Помогло видео http://letitbit.net/download/4996.40...2/234.rar.html. Для сети "Авангард" установил значения 0 и 35 (в клипе 0 и 40).


А сборка винды какая?

----------


## morguss

> А сборка винды какая?


Сборка 7600

----------


## Серёжка

> Сборка 7600


Дай угадаю х32?

----------


## morguss

> Дай угадаю х32?


Да, x32

----------


## Нурбол

возникла ошибка при запуске stmadsl.cpl че делать на Windows 7 x32

----------


## KazKL

Танцы были не долгими. pnputil'ем погрохал старые дрова. Установил новые с первой страницы. W 7 7600 х86. Поставил в режиме bridge. Провайдер Megaline. 30 мин полет нормальный. Только при загрузке страниц какой-то 1-2 сек ступор, потом резко грузится. И в торренте даун скорость упала в 1,5 раза, а аплоад наоборот малость поднялся. Субъективно. Пока так оставлю. Может кто знает причину? Или лучше в PPoE переставить?

----------


## Kirsanov

Ёлки-палки!!!!
Я уже так заколебался с этими дровами для модема!! х32 дрова встают нормально, инет летает. НО!!! Дров для всех остальных комплектующих нету на х32, есть только на х64. А дрова модема х64 не устанавливаются(((
Второй день пытаюсь хоть что нибудь сделать, но ничего не помогает!!!!

----------


## Инна-1985

Не могу установить такой модем, пишет что предыдущее удаление было завершено не до конца!!! Сама никаких драйверов не нашла,:confused: что делатьИ? Подскажите!!!:confused:

----------


## g_i_t_a_r_i_s_

А на Висту они подойдут?

----------


## CTaCeG

> А на Висту они подойдут?


На висту зачем? К висте свои драйвера есть, которые ставятся без проблем: http://zyxel.ru/content/support/down...uct/291/driver

_Добавлено через 4 минуты 0 секунд_



> Не могу установить такой модем, пишет что предыдущее удаление было завершено не до конца!!! Сама никаких драйверов не нашла,:confused: что делатьИ? Подскажите!!!:confused:


Попробуйте сделать так, как написано здесь: http://zyxel.ru/content/support/knowledgebase/KB-1642

----------


## Абырвалг да ну

измучился ставить эти дрова. дрова отсюда на 32 не подходят. поставил от висты 32. теперь у меня не появляется сетевое подключение. что делать? пытался создать через центр управления сетями... тоже не получается. столько раз устанавливал сносил . нифига Хэлп плиз

----------


## dragonserp

Как же за***ла эта проблема :( Уже с ноября мучаюсь с драйверами. Весь рунет перекопал - нигде нет нормальных дров под 7ку. На 32-битную еще хоть как-то идет, а на 64 бита вообще ничего толком. Обычно с синим экраном смерти вылетает или ошибка 628. Причем если драйвер криво встал то его хрен удалишь и не выйдет поставить заново без сноса винды... На форуме русского отделения Zyxel написали что производитель отказался от этого, цитирую "архивного устройства". Хотя оно пачками лежит в магазинах и неплохо продается... Удивляет что никто еще не собрал дров на этот модем, не думаю что это так сложно... А то операционка отпадная, но без интернета в нее жизнь не вдохнуть...

----------


## Vinyljunkie

При установке, почему-то, появляется сообщение, что данный продукт не тестировался на совместимость с Windows XP. После установки видеорайвера слетают практически после каждой перезагрузки компьютера. Подскажите, пожалуйста, в чём может быть причина?

----------


## dragonserp

> При установке, почему-то, появляется сообщение, что данный продукт не тестировался на совместимость с Windows XP. После установки видеорайвера слетают практически после каждой перезагрузки компьютера. Подскажите, пожалуйста, в чём может быть причина?


*Vinyljunkie*, а как это связано с драйвером на Windows 7?

----------


## xlive

еще актуально, каму-нить нужны дрова под windows 7 x64?

----------


## dragonserp

> еще актуально, каму-нить нужны дрова под windows 7 x64?


Если те, что были на одной из первой страниц - то они у меня лично не работают :)
А так я думаю что актуально... Тема поднята в ноябре 2009 и до сих пор драйверов нет... Денег на новый модем тоже нет, так что остается ждать :)

P.S. *xlive* Насчет драйверов это не первоапрельская шутка? :)

----------


## CTaCeG

> еще актуально, каму-нить нужны дрова под windows 7 x64?


Если это не розызгрыш, коих сегодня уже немало было, то было б очень интересно посмотреть на дрова для 7 х64 :rolleyes:

----------


## sergofanes

Формучане всем огромный респект кто занимался и разбирался с этим проблемным модемом. :good:Мучился я очень долго пока не наткнулся на этот форум (драйвера,и в помощь ролик это просто тема!!!!!) Переустановил Windows7 поставил дрова как показанно на ролике и вот она долгожданная удача я в НЕТЕ.:dance: Еще раз всем уважуха.

----------


## dragonserp

> Формучане всем огромный респект кто занимался и разбирался с этим проблемным модемом. :good:Мучился я очень долго пока не наткнулся на этот форум (драйвера,и в помощь ролик это просто тема!!!!!) Переустановил Windows7 поставил дрова как показанно на ролике и вот она долгожданная удача я в НЕТЕ.:dance: Еще раз всем уважуха.


Поздравляю :) А что за система (разрядность и билд) и какие именно драйвера из этой ветки заработали? Ссылку укажи пожалуйста.

----------


## mazahaka9691

у меня так и не зашло в инет,модем тот же,зиксель 630 чтоб его,сборка 7600,х32,не соединяется и всё,

----------


## sergofanes

> Поздравляю :) А что за система (разрядность и билд) и какие именно драйвера из этой ветки заработали? Ссылку укажи пожалуйста.


Windows7 (build 7600.16385) x86-DE-EN-RU @STARFORSE (32 БИТ)

http://forum.ruboard.ru/showpost.php...&postcount=116

----------


## dragonserp

> Windows7 (build 7600.16385) x86-DE-EN-RU @STARFORSE (32 БИТ)
> 
> http://forum.ruboard.ru/showpost.php...&postcount=116


Так и думал что х86... на х64 вообще мало кому удалось запустить :)

----------


## Pilot_86

> еще актуально, каму-нить нужны дрова под windows 7 x64?


Вся надежда на тебя. Пока использую этот модем с синим экраном смерти. У меня 7600 х64.

----------


## makskeep

Поставил бридж, все заработало, в диспетчере появилась виртуальная сетевая карта (минипорт ЛАН, до этого не хотела ставиться),только скорость отдачи оччень низкая стала и в онлайн игры играть невозможно- куча пакетов теряется. Сделал точку восстановления и переустановил в варианте PPPoE- скорость отдачи стала нормальная и пакеты не теряются!!! Терерь ИЛ2 онлайн полетать можно:dance:

З.Ы. В общем, на голую систему поставил соединение типа БРИДЖ, затем переустановил ПППоЕ- скорость отдачи нормальная стала

----------


## dragonserp

> Поставил бридж, все заработало, в диспетчере появилась виртуальная сетевая карта (минипорт ЛАН, до этого не хотела ставиться),только скорость отдачи оччень низкая стала и в онлайн игры играть невозможно- куча пакетов теряется. Сделал точку восстановления и переустановил в варианте PPPoE- скорость отдачи стала нормальная и пакеты не теряются!!! Терерь ИЛ2 онлайн полетать можно:dance:
> 
> З.Ы. В общем, на голую систему поставил соединение типа БРИДЖ, затем переустановил ПППоЕ- скорость отдачи нормальная стала


А разрядность системы какая? x64 или x86 И какая сборка?

----------


## makskeep

> А разрядность системы какая? x64 или x86 И какая сборка?


Версия Windows- 6.1 сборка- 7600, система x32
Драйвер- тот что с видеороликом
Только я создал точку восстановления на всякий случай

----------


## dragonserp

> Версия Windows- 6.1 сборка- 7600, система x32
> Драйвер- тот что с видеороликом
> Только я создал точку восстановления на всякий случай


Так и думал что х86 :) На х64 чето никто не умудрился почти :( Ждем народных умельцев пока что... Ну или в магазин за новым модемом.

----------


## makskeep

> Ждем народных умельцев пока что... Ну или в магазин за новым модемом.


Если учесть что этой теме здесь уже девять месяцев, и до сих пор никто не родил по х64, и этот форум единственное место в рунете где я что-либо нашел на х86... :mad: 
Надо идти в магазин и купить нормальный сетевой модем, да еще и с вайфаем (ИМХО сетевой модем впоследствии нормально сядет и на Windows_8 и на Windows_10:blush:)

----------


## dragonserp

> Если учесть что этой теме здесь уже девять месяцев, и до сих пор никто не родил по х64, и этот форум единственное место в рунете где я что-либо нашел на х86... :mad: 
> Надо идти в магазин и купить нормальный сетевой модем, да еще и с вайфаем (ИМХО сетевой модем впоследствии нормально сядет и на Windows_8 и на Windows_10:blush:)


Раскошеливаться лень :) А по поводу его преемственности согласен, на Ethernet и драйвера не нужны.

----------


## vfhc22

> Надо идти в магазин и купить нормальный сетевой модем, да еще и с вайфаем (ИМХО сетевой модем впоследствии нормально сядет и на Windows_8 и на Windows_10)


Давно уже сижу на сетевом,TD-8820 TP-LINK,работае и драва не нужны и настройки без проблемм,и 7-ке и наХР.,всё работает.

----------


## adsl94

На днях перейду на семерку 32-x. дрова тут скачаю. как смогу,отпишусь.
Ждите...:vseok:

----------


## dragonserp

> На днях перейду на семерку 32-x. дрова тут скачаю. как смогу,отпишусь.
> Ждите...:vseok:


Ок, ждем отчета :) Удачи тебе :)

----------


## adsl94

> Ок, ждем отчета :) Удачи тебе :)


Пасибо,думаю проблем с этим возникнуть не должно.:D

----------


## KazKL

Помогайте кто-нибудь. Ситуация следующая:
1. Имеем Win7 с дровами на модем с первой страницы (домашний комп).
2. Месяц назад поставил как bridge все работало зеер гут (с небольшими багами с utorrent).
3. Тогда же цеплял ноут с работы и по сети инет раздавался нормально.
4. Пару недель назад на рабочем ноуте снесли Vista и поставили Win7 (сборка такая же как у меня)
5. Сегодня пытался сконектить рабочий и домашний и раздать инет на рабочий ноут. НО!!!
6. Инета на домашнем не стало!!! Вылетает с самыми разными ошибками 691, 7ХХ, 651 не зацепился ни разу. Все отрубил сразу - не помогло. Вернул все настройки назад - не помогло. Переставлял дрова и в PPoE и Bridge - ни фига. Реально не пойму в чем могла быть причина и почему блин после переустановки дров не цепляется!!!

Очень жду мнений.

----------


## dragonserp

> Реально не пойму в чем могла быть причина и почему блин после переустановки дров не цепляется!!!


Опытным путем было обнаружено, что если драйвер хотя бы один раз некорректно установлен, то уже ничего не спасет, его потом ни удалить, ни заставить корректно работать (корректно в нашем случае - это чтоб хотя бы интернет подключался) :) Разве что переустановка системы 100% поможет и возможно восстановление, но второе я не пробовал.

----------


## satanakz

В общем ребят скачал дрова с первого поста, и поставил в режиме PPPoE и все заработало сразу. А вот с RFC Bridge не хотел работать:) Сборка 7600 (32 бита). W7 Максималка.

----------


## A-haa

а у меня так и не пошло( так не хочется новый модем брать...
Сборка 7600 (32 бита). W7 Макс

----------


## makskeep

> так не хочется новый модем брать...


Как вариант, поменяться с хорошим товарищем модемами, если он, положим, на лицухе ХР сидит или и тд. и тп., ему-то собственно без разницы, а вм щастье:yes:
Это конечно не решение проблемы с дровами, но выход в мир то появится

----------


## yourself

Народ помогите найти решение плиз, я грузанул дрова 64 разрядная ОС 7 у меня в трее вылезло скорость там все такое ну типо я дрова грузанул а вот на рабочем столе у меня не вылезло "Подключение по ADSL-каналу" что делать?
подскажите пожалуста

----------


## clevergod

> Народ помогите найти решение плиз, я грузанул дрова 64 разрядная ОС 7 у меня в трее вылезло скорость там все такое ну типо я дрова грузанул а вот на рабочем столе у меня не вылезло "Подключение по ADSL-каналу" что делать?
> подскажите пожалуста


Создай новое пожключение САМ! При установке по бриджу никакого соединения не увидиш. Ролик смотри в начале темы и все станет понятно!

----------


## Assus

*xliv* ТЕБЕ ОГРОМЕННОЕ СПАСИБО У МЕНЯ МОДЕМ ЗАРАБОТАЛ!!!!!!!!!!!!
:good::good::good:

----------


## avlord

xliv  выложи занового ролик плиз

----------


## mister_yura

пожалуйста обновите драйвер дл вин 7 - на первой страницк файл уже не доступен

----------


## dragon_kz

странно почемуто... большинство людей страдающих этой херней пользователи мегалайна

----------


## CTaCeG

Уважаемый *xlive*, дрова под x64 все еще очень актуальны! Если что либо получится, пишите!

Просьба к тем, кто работает с этим модемом на х64, но с синим экраном смерти: запишите и выложите код ошибки при выпадении в BSOD, если не трудно. :)

----------


## Leewor

У меня пошли дрова что на первой странице. Но есть такая проблема, правда я не уверен что это с дровами связано, но все же. Короче включаю комп, сижу в инете нормально час. Потом браузер еле как все грузит, невозможно сидеть. Перезапускаю и опять час нормально. Ни у кого таково больше нет?

----------


## mazahaka9691

подскажите,а если вместо него купить точку доступа вай фай то можно будет использую логин и пароль заходить в инет,но только чтобы без этого модема

----------


## Cheechako

> купить точку доступа вай фай


Можно купить модем вроде такого:
http://www.i-on.ru/LabArticle/6124/

----------


## CTaCeG

> подскажите,а если вместо него купить точку доступа вай фай то можно будет использую логин и пароль заходить в инет,но только чтобы без этого модема


Сам так и сделал (надоело мучаться с USB P-630): купил роутер P-660HTW2 EE с точкой доступа - беспроводной интернет по всей квартире )

----------


## mazahaka9691

думаю так и сделаю)))

----------


## n1ghtvvolf

нну-с попробуем драва на 7 х64)

----------


## WOLF_KZ

Windows XP SP3-- лучше  неё винды нет!

----------


## Andrey_kaz

> странно почемуто... большинство людей страдающих этой херней пользователи мегалайна


Во во. У меня та же проблема. Megaline, Win 7 Prof прошивка 7600 (проюовал также на Ultimate). Качал дрова и под висту и эти с 1-й страницы. Не помогает. Выдет ошибку 628 и все хоть убейся. Може кто поможет? кто смог megaline побороть? мож где какую галочку дополнительно поставить :)
Делал запрос в zyxel, отписались типа берите дрова под Vista и ставьте в режиме совместимости с ХР. А наши мегалайновцы вообще говорят типа все поверили линия пашет, проблема в драйверах.
Я даже отчет сформировал, но ничего в нем не понял :)))

----------


## DungeonLord

Народ!! Пожалуйста, у кого осталось видео 234.avi выложите его снова, ну там где показано, как на Вин7 через Bridge модем подключать. Его удалили с letitbit, перезалейте у кого оно осталось и выложите ссылку, пожалуйста оч. нужно. Или скрины выложите что и как делать. ))

Заранее спасибо.

----------


## clevergod

> Народ!! Пожалуйста, у кого осталось видео 234.avi выложите его снова, ну там где показано, как на Вин7 через Bridge модем подключать. Его удалили с letitbit, перезалейте у кого оно осталось и выложите ссылку, пожалуйста оч. нужно. Или скрины выложите что и как делать. ))
> 
> Заранее спасибо.


хттп://files.gameworld.kz/5mpb35fxmy.html

----------


## =MEDVED=

А вообще скажу Вам господа, модем очень удобный!  Никаких елочных украшательств, нет БП, нормальный размер. Для ноута самое оно!!
Работает на Лицензионке 7601 х64 вполне стабильно, когда пришел SP1, немного сомневался, но все прошело на ура.
При установке никаких отключений сетевых карт не делалось.

1. Купил Лицензию на Висту х64
2. Установил дрова с Офсайта на чистую систему для PPPoE
3. Позже купил пакет обновления Win7 х64
4. Поставил поверх рабочей Висты....
Интернет работает на ура, никаких лагов.
Данный способ можно рассматривать как одно из решений проблемы для х64

----------


## sharik07

у меня такая же проблема:(

----------


## Angelochek

привет

----------


## UserJust

На официальной страничке производителя самый свежий драйвер датирован 2007-м годом. Есть драйвера только для Висты. А мне надо для Windows 7 x64... Удивлен наглой небрежностью производителя, который не удосужился за четыре года обновить список драйверов. Менять девайс не хочу, привык к нему, много не просит, маленький, удобный... Ну не выкидывать же его из-за того что software не подтянули?!... Или специально не подтянули чтобы юзер за новым девайсом в магазин побежал?!... Качаю выложенный драйвер, но не уверен что все будет без проблем.

----------


## sup0kash

*xlive*,
а не могли бы вы выложить драйвер под P-630S для 7-ки 64 бит? А то те, что в теме, не работают(

----------


## Оксана 1968

ппппппп

----------


## Mereke

ya voobwe ne4ego ne pon9l obesnite pojaluista

---------- Post added at 17:21 ---------- Previous post was at 17:20 ----------

aaaaa

---------- Post added at 17:21 ---------- Previous post was at 17:21 ----------

aaaasdasd

---------- Post added at 17:23 ---------- Previous post was at 17:21 ----------

heeeeeeeeeelp

---------- Post added at 17:25 ---------- Previous post was at 17:23 ----------

hjgpojkp

---------- Post added at 17:33 ---------- Previous post was at 17:25 ----------

heeeeelp

---------- Post added at 17:39 ---------- Previous post was at 17:33 ----------

kak mojno tvoi rolik posmotret u men9 4e ta ne pokazyvaet

---------- Post added at 19:23 ---------- Previous post was at 17:39 ----------

mojete rolik skinut' na etot sait ili na moy po4tu mereke.kz@bk.ru zaranie spasibo

----------


## iadashinsky

Спасибо

----------


## shekspire

файл не найден пишет( перезалейте плиз

----------


## rscm

файл не найден(((

---------- Post added at 11:11 ---------- Previous post was at 11:07 ----------

ну очень нужен драйвер(((

----------


## flook21

yjasnii zyxel !

----------


## Av1new

поставил себе win7 максимальную 64 битную скачал драйвера для висты 64 битной начал устанавливать, а он мне пишет мол подключите adsl модем для окончание установки! перезагружаю железо загружаю winxp всё нормально работает =/ хоть что то -_- помогите с проблемой что ему от меня надо не как не пойму =( в winxp подключение устойчивое, в win7 модем находит, но почему то не признаёт =(

----------


## leha1994

Ссылки битые обновите плиз.

----------


## DeWalted

АААААааааааааааа  Файл удалён 64

----------


## ДинарДинар

не могу скачать дрова!!в чем проблема?

----------


## Devee555

Пришлите мне рабочую ссылку на драйвер пжлст кто-нибудь на icq 459800124 очень надо

----------


## Devee555

- нашел в инете и залил сюда, может кому надо.

----------


## Marina_tj

> - нашел в инете и залил сюда, может кому надо.


А файл то инфицирован...

----------


## ДядяВася

Здесь
и ещё тут. Хватит?

----------


## Marina_tj

Да, вполне, благодарю. Вторая ссылка не работает. "Запрашиваемый вами файл не найден"

----------


## Wadiiiim

Обманщик:mad:

----------


## Cheechako

> доброго времени суток уважаемые коллеги
> помогите пожалуйста с поиском драйвера *Minolta page pro 8L*  под ОС Windows XP
> перерыл инет вдоль и поперек... но под ХР не могу найти нигде


Вообще-то этот драйвер есть в самой системе (proof - "Use Add Printer Wizard") :confused:

----------


## Linkse

Что за фильмы по ссылке?Где Драйвера...?

----------


## Linkse

По ссылке,драйверов не видно...

----------


## advadovobia

НЕТ СЛОВ

----------

